# Net weight of 7kg calor butane bottle ? ?



## Elfit (May 30, 2012)

Hi all

Just packing up for a long weekend of fun and I want to make sure I have enough gas.

I have a 7kg Calor butane bottle that currently weighs 12.7kg.
What is the net weight of the bottle? I want to work out how much gas I have.

Many thanks

Tim


----------



## DTDog (May 30, 2012)

I thought it was written on the bottle as the 'Tare' weight?


----------



## Elfit (May 30, 2012)

Many thanks everyone.
No tare listed on my bottle ~In the past I've been in a tent and used a smaller bottle and  I normally weigh them when they are full and write the gross weight on side. This one I was given ~ part full.

If I run out I'll blame you ; )
Off to Knockengorroch festival! Yippee!

Tim


----------



## Vanterrier (Jun 19, 2012)

Hi Tim

have I met you on another forum site somewhere before :lol-053::wave:

IIRC the tare weight is stamped on the aluminium collar on the bottle but is in Lbs - Duh! so you need to convert (2.204 LB / KG ??) and deduct that from the gross weight to get the gas weight...

thats not your S in HHC is it? G reg I noticed as I passed last night.

how was your festival? you are back arent you?

K


----------



## Vanterrier (Jun 19, 2012)

Oh and I meant to add... I have some full larger bottles sitting in the shed if you get stuck any time as I swapped them over for the small bottles to make more room in the gas bottle compartment for cables, ramps, hoses etc etc and carry less weight. ones full and the others about half full, but now you know how to calculate, you can figure out how much for yourself...

K


----------

